# OH 2 look OLL algs



## JeffDelucia (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey which algorithms would you guys recommend for 2 look OLL OH. I know for 2h almost everyone uses F R U R' U' F' and f R U R' U' f' but I noticed these aren't the best for OH. Also I know that 1 look would be faster but I don't feel like learning another 57 algorithms until I'm done with the 2 handed set. So what does everyone else use?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

I use F R U R' U' F' and the inverse (which is f R U R' U' f' from another angle). I find the f turns very unwieldy, but the F turns are necessary and bearable. Orienting edges requires a 3gen alg, unfortunately. I use my thumb for the F turns.


----------



## Weston (Aug 3, 2010)

instead of fRUR'U'f'
I do (U2) R' U' z' x U' R U x' D
Its a lot faster for me than doing the F turns.


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 3, 2010)

R y R U R' U' y z U' and same idea can be applied to other one (;


----------



## riffz (Aug 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> instead of fRUR'U'f'
> I do (U2) R' U' *z* x U' R U x' D
> Its a lot faster for me than doing the F turns.



Fixed. I like that.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2010)

r U2 R' U' R U' r' (though I do OH with my right hand, so I do l' U2 L U L' U l)

To be honest, I don't actually use this, as I use full OLL  (this thread just gave me the idea of using those OLLs)

Edit:


hawkmp4 said:


> Orienting edges requires a 3gen alg, unfortunately. I use my thumb for the F turns.



Depends what you consider 3-gen. M' U' M' U' M' U' M2' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2' is 2-gen, and flips two edges.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Aug 3, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> R y R U R' U' y z U' and same idea can be applied to other one (;



I tend to do something like that for F R U R' U' F' when in the right position.

I almost never do or need an algorithm that requires f R U R' U' f', cos I use VHF2L to avoid the dot case F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> r U2 R' U' R U' r' (though I do OH with my right hand, so I do l' U2 L U L' U l)
> 
> To be honest, I don't actually use this, as I use full OLL  (this thread just gave me the idea of using those OLLs)
> 
> ...


But M is shorthand for L' R x'. So if you were to rewrite that algorithm with M as L' R x', then took out the cube rotations, you'd see that more than two sides are being turned. I don't think that M is really a single generator in terms of group theory. But either way, it's clear that you need to turn at least 3 faces to flip edges.


----------

